# Spinifex Hopping Mice...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone know if Spinifex and Regular (Longhaired, Manx,Rex, all of them) mice can interbreed? Thanks...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fancy mice are house mice a different species.You won't be able to create hybrids with the two species.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

shame, on a diff related story, i have a mouse trap i set indoors to catch my escape artist mouse, last night i heard the trap snap close and was excited looked inside expecting to say hello to my brindle instead i find a little brown house mouse, wow they're quick! Opened up the flap to let him out into my tank.... Woosh, now you see him now don't...... Vanished ! Wild mousey


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe the terms are different, but over here house mice are fancy mice. Mus Musculus! 
But no, they cannot breed interspicialy (completely made-up word) with anything to my knowledge.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Maybe the terms are different, but over here house mice are fancy mice. Mus Musculus!


I pretty sure Sarah said fancy mice ARE house mice? I think she just meant the Spinifex mice couldn't interbreed with fancy/house mice. (because they are two different species)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> > Maybe the terms are different, but over here house mice are fancy mice. Mus Musculus!
> 
> 
> I pretty sure Sarah said fancy mice ARE house mice? I think she just meant the Spinifex mice couldn't interbreed with fancy/house mice. (because they are two different species)


There goes my dyslexia again. . .

I read 'are' as 'and' and 'a' as are. . . 
So I read "fancy mice and house mice are different species"
Instead of "fancy mice are house mice a different species"
:?


----------

